# Opera - Disable notifications



## Rocketmouse (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi 

in Opera > Settings > Preferences... > Advanced > Notifications I unchecked everything and restarted Opera, but I still get the most useless notifications "No new message received for account foo_1", "No new message received for account foo_2". How can I get rid of those notifications?

Regards,
Ralf


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Some email or rss setting for opera? I don't recall seeing a message similar to those except for rss feeds...


----------



## Rocketmouse (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, I use it as MUA with two email accounts.


----------

